# New Project - Need your photos



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys,

I'm embarking on a new Doxa project. Lips are sealed for the minute but I'm sure you can guess  I need photos of your SUBs. Anything considered. In the water, in your beer, diving, skying, wrangling a longhorn steer. Doesn't matter. Post them here and keep the high res image close. If I can use it, full credit will be given and you get to see your name in.............

Here's one I literally did 5 minutes ago. I chucked the watch in the sink and took a photo. Doesn't have to be like this. Anything that shows a SUB in looking cool will work. Vintage and Modern SUBs needed.

Thanks

Pete

Mods could you make this a sticky please?


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool. I'm in. Here's my contribution, it's a wristshot. I couldn't post a large size image but a larger size PNG can be found here.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Snulle said:


> Cool. I'm in. Here's my contribution, it's a wristshot. I couldn't post a large size image but a larger size PNG can be found here.


Snulle, many thanks. I downloaded the original.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Here are a couple, one was my Sharkhunter which I recently sold, and the other is my Professional which shall never get sold


----------



## jinxed (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a few. Wish I still had them...especially the GMT.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

My two fav's.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Guys. Keep em coming


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's my mug with my first Doxa. And a pair in the collection. And the NUMA&#8230;


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Oops…exceeded the upload quota.


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

Excellent!

Here's a few of my beloved 5000T Pro:


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T




















*
Doxa 750 Searambler

*


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, some stunners coming through. Excellent. Thanks


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Pete,

here are a few, just to give you an idea. I can actually retake them if you need better quality.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

A few from my recent 1500 MkII review:


----------



## Joeldelman (Feb 10, 2012)

My 5000T... Looking for a Caribbean and / or Pro to keep it company!


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

My first post. Hope its ok.
Old Doxa Sub 300 Sharkhunter. Pretty beaten.

Cheers


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1500t & 200


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T & Orange Surf Board


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't own all of these anymore but I did at one time. Still own the 750 and 1500.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

trying out the 1200 on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Boaters (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is my 300 T-Graph Pro


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks chaps. Keep em coming


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New doxa 1500t project aware 2


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 1500T Project Aware 2


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sub 300t Silver Sharkhunter


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Here the sharkhunter 300T



















Greetings!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## thies wunder (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi

i show you some pics from my Doxa´s
if the pics are interested for the new book please send a mail

[email protected]


----------



## thies wunder (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi

i show you some pics from my Doxa´s
if the pics are interested for the new book please send a mail

[email protected]


----------



## thies wunder (Feb 12, 2006)

some more


----------



## The King (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi.
Here are a couple of photos of my doxa watches.

Doxa 600T in a sandstorm in Turkmenistan









Doxa 1000T during the festival of colors in India









600 T Toolwatch in action on a refinery in India
















Doxa 600T in the middle of Taklamakan desert in China


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Micronesia, Marshall islands 2015...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

For you, Doc...


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

the actual caribbean.

Kind regards ...


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Again the actual 1200t caribbean, but better resolution









might make a difference


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Tweaked it a bit


----------



## Happyhobo (Jun 25, 2016)

Sub 800ti sharkhunter at Christ of the deep in key largo and pic in the pool with crab tile


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

I love that watch- I wish Doxa would make a production turquoise.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

*Turquoise Doxa*

I wish that Doxa made a production model with a Turquoise dial. The Numa edition looks great.


----------



## austinphoto2003 (Apr 8, 2016)

*DOXA 750t Caribbean*









Here's a quick phone snapshot of my Caribbean 750t. This is my first post, so not sure i'm doing it correctly.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: DOXA 750t Caribbean*

Love it on beads of rice bracelet


----------



## wareagle37 (Jul 7, 2017)

Here it is


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

We're off to the Caribbean in a few weeks and I'm taking my Divestar but I know what's going to happen... I'll go snorkelling and wear my gShock like I always do 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)




----------

